# VHF Radio not transmitting



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I bought a new icom 412 when my old one went out and I can recieve traffic but can't seem to raise anyone. Would a bad antenna allow me to receive and not trnasmit? Any tricks I can try before I call a repairman.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Call someone you know and see if you get a response. Make sure they are waiting for your call.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Might check the switch in your handset. If you really can't transmit, but are able to receive, that'd be the easiest thing to eliminate as the source of your problem. As above, make sure there really is a problem before you try to solve it!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Check your 12volt lead*

Unless you meet a low bridge, antenna rarely fail. Check all of your coax connections to assure the are clean, no corrosion and tight. If you have a long or spliced 12 volt power in and poor connections, you will receive, but when you push to talk the wire cannot handle the load. Check your battery voltage with no load, then turn the VHF on and transmit while the volt meter is on. If you have a large drop in voltage, you may have bad splices or undersize wire.

ICOM's are the very best, so I doubt it is a failure.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

When doing radio checks you can use channel 26 or 27 to get an automated radio check that records your transmission and plays it back to you if it is received. That can be helpful in determining if you really have a problem.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent advise from Tom, One other thing make sure your antenna is mounted above a Aluminum T top if it's beside the T top it will transmit but have problems with the direction because the Aluminum will absorb some of the signal.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Does your transmit indicator come on? That will tell you whether the PTT button on the mic is working or not. Good advice on checking the voltage too but you will need to check the voltage at the radio. If the voltage drops at the radio while transmitting check both your positive and ground leads. Antennas can have issues that still allow you to receive but not transmit properly. If all else fails, have someone with a wattmeter or SWR meter check it for you.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have an ohmmeter you may want to check to make sure you have continuity from the sheild of the antanae coaxs to ground or negative side of your battery.


----------



## raora (Aug 21, 2013)

Visit BoatingInstruments.com for fixed mount and handheld VHF radios from Cobra, Icom and other major brands. Free shipping on orders over $100 and no sales tax outside NY!!


----------

